# red beret beanie hat



## LesleyAS (Mar 4, 2012)

Just made myself a hat that was more than a beanie but less than a beret!

Red beanie beret style hat




Size 3.75mm (UK 9) circular needle
Size 5.5mm (UK 5) circular needle

DK yarn

Instructions

Using 3.75 mm needle cast on 104 stitches and being careful not to twist cast on edge, K1 p1 for one inch.

Change to 5.5mm needle

Row 1: *K2 together, yarn forward. Repeat from * to end of row
Row 2: Knit

Repeat these 2 rows 19 times ending on row 2

(You can add more rows here if desired as long as they are in multiples of 2)

Decreasing section.

On same 5.5 needle

Row 1: Knit 
Row 2: *Knit 8, K2together. Repeat from * ten times. Knit 4 stitches - 94sts
Row 3: *Knit 7, K2together. Repeat from * ten times. Knit 4 stitches - 84sts
Row 4: *Knit 6, K2together. Repeat from * ten times.. Knit 4 stitches - 74sts
Row 5: *Knit 5, K2together. Repeat from * ten times. Knit 4 stitches - 64sts
Row 6: *Knit 4, K2together. Repeat from * ten times. Knit 4 stitches - 54 sts
Row 7: *Knit 3, K2together. Repeat from * ten times. Knit 4 stitches - 44sts
Row 8: *Knit 2, K2together. Repeat from * eleven times - 33sts
Row 9: *Knit 1, K2together. Repeat from * eleven times - 22sts
Row 10: K2 together to end - 11sts
Row 11: K2 together four times, k1 - 5sts
Draw wool through remaining stitches and fasten off.


----------



## LesleyAS (Mar 4, 2012)

other side of beret beanie


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

I really like it :thumbup: Thank you for including your pattern!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty, thx for sharing


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Mejarrett said:


> I really like it :thumbup: Thank you for including your pattern!


& color, too


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely pattern ... for spring, _not_ for the current minus 19 and going down more overnight. 

Thank you for it.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Love the hat. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice design and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely pattern. Thank you.


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely .. thank you for sharing.. I printed it out for future knitting


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice just the thing I cN make for a March burthday present for my SIL thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice, thank you for sharing


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Love it! But what does "yarn forward" mean??


----------



## dwbalfoort (Jan 11, 2015)

Getting a classic beret shape requires fairly severe blocking, especially with lace, and a firm fabric. Many berets or tams are also "fulled" or slightly felted to get that definition. Slouch berets are the trend now and probably better suited to lace. Nice job. Interesting pattern to work, i'd say.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

This is lovely and the perfect accessory for my darling 15 yr old granddaughter who thought it would be "cool" to shave her head!!!! She's still beautiful... but she should have waited 'til summer to express herself!!!!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice pattern. Thank you for posting.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Really pretty; almost looks crochet. Would be great for Spring (wishful thinking). &#127808;


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you ! My granddaughter will love this  :-D


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

Hope you and family stay warm and safe.


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

I love it; can't wait to give it a try.
You have done a wonderful job and thanks
for sharing!


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

What a lovely hat...thanks for sharing your pattern...can't wait to knit one!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

That's a lovely pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Katie in Maine said:


> Love it! But what does "yarn forward" mean??


Yarn forward is a British term for yarn over.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this; I plan on starting it topnight!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

First, can you tell me exactly what yarn you used, it is very pretty, and....
Thanks, been looking for something like this.


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

That's lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I love your pattern. Can you please give a stitch gauge? DK yarn to me means 22 stitches over 4 inches. Is that what it means to you? I have yarn in my stash and would love to try this hat. Thanks!


----------



## Babz Eade (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern, how generous.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful work and thank you for sharing the pattern.
Grant


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, it 's a lovely hat.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lovely pattern ... for spring, _not_ for the current minus 19 and going down more overnight.
> 
> Thank you for it.


And I thought it was cold here!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LesleyAS said:


> Just made myself a hat that was more than a beanie but less than a beret!
> 
> Red beanie beret style hat
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pattern. I can't help wondering why you didn't put your name on it as the designer to keep others from claiming credit for it.....


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice beret. Thanks for sharing your pattern as well. Like the colour as well.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice. I don't wear lacy hats in winter, or I'd make it, too.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely hat,thanks for the pattern..


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great hat! Love the crown.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful idea of lovely stitching.


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

Lovely hat and thank you for sharing your design. I'm assuming the CO sts are joined and that the hat is done in the round. Correct?


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thank you.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Adorable.. I love the open look of the knit.. Great job.. Love the color too :thumbup:


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lovely pattern ... for spring, _not_ for the current minus 19 and going down more overnight.
> 
> Thank you for it.


It was 64F (18C ?) In north Texas today. That is subject to change at any time. In spite of the continuing rain, the last couple of days have been sunny and mild. There will be at least another hard freeze or two before mid-March. We don't actually have all four seasons, it is either hot or not hot !


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> It was 64F (18C ?) In north Texas today. That is subject to change at any time. In spite of the continuing rain, the last couple of days have been sunny and mild. There will be at least another hard freeze or two before mid-March. We don't actually have all four seasons, it is either hot or not hot !


Which is why I live here. I LOVE that we _do_ have four seasons, even if the extremes are sometimes hard to take.  Currently 3F/-16C, going up to just above freezing this afternoon and then back into the deep-freeze tomorrow night. Roller-coaster!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Is yarn Forward the same as YO to make a new stitch, Or wrap in that direction to make a new st. ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is yarn Forward the same as YO to make a new stitch, Or wrap in that direction to make a new st. ?


God bless language!
Supposedly, people in England and people in North America all speak the English language. _However_ there are some differences - even in knitting.
So, in the US and Canada, we have a simple term - yarn over - for any time the yarn is put over the needle to make a new stitch - which will usually be seen as a hole after the following row. 
In England and the rest of the British Commonwealth, there are a variety of terms that all come down to the same thing as a yo - http://www.stitcharena.com/library/hand-knitting/yfwd-yfrn-yrn-and-yon/

To add to the confusion, yfwd is often used in North America to indicate just carrying the yarn on the side of the fabric near the knitter while slipping the stitch from one needle to the other.

Are you still confused? Welcome to the gang!


----------



## fotogo3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Very pretty, and very clever. Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Pih (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks your beret is sooo cute. I have just started knitting berets and find it fun and most of the time, ha ha, very relaxing. Your beret is beautiful. I'll start your pattern as soon as I finish the one I'm on now. Thanks for sharing the pattern and pictures. (I love pictures). Pat


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

love the stitch pattern for this hat - thank you!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

